# Grizzly Creek Fire--Man-Eater Rapids



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

It appears from the latest information National Fire Situational Awareness that the fire jumped the Colorado River around Man-eater Rapids. Sad







Day. This pic was taken just 48 hours prior to the Fire. Me and the fam., before the scars.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone heard about the lower sections of the Colorado River to Dotsero? I am sure it is all closed.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

If a fire fighter has pictures of the burn area along the Colorado river, please share.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

mustloverafting said:


> Has anyone heard about the lower sections of the Colorado River to Dotsero? I am sure it is all closed.


As far as I know, the river is still open, but you can't use I-70 to access anything west of Gypsum. Maybe you could get on I-70 east if you came down the river road to Dotsero??????


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I personally wouldn't try to run any part of the Canyon. Fire crews are pulling water from the river and may need the wider part of the canyon between Dotsero and Bair Ranch to fill up.

If you really need to get on the river in that area...maybe cruise upstream from Dotsero and run down from there. Some decent options for boat launches and some class II fun. I used to go to Anderson Camp as a kid and that was the first section of river I ever ran. There is a nice takeout right at the confluence of the Eagle River.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

You should be able to use hwy 6 from Gypsum to access Colorado River Road. Go early as I have to imagine the smoke is really bad up there by the time the winds pick up in the afternoon. Think Gypsum hit 140 on the AQI (Air Quality Index) today.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't image that Turtle Tubing is in business right this moment, Turtle Tubing | Tubing on the Colorado River in Vail Valley. I don't know why the rafting companies aren't saying anything about these stretches of river being closed! People are trying to get to GWS or Aspen through Sylvan Lake State Park area and causing a mess up there! Friends that live on the Pitkin side of the pass (Thomasville) say that they thought the fire was coming their way and then realized it was a brown cloud from the dirt road going over the "pass" that ends in Basalt.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

The river is open to Dotsero, but closed past that. I live off of Colorado river road and the smoke is thick as fog. It is tough to go out of the house.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

FYI: Cottonwood, Lyons Gulch, and Dostsero put-in/take-outs are closed by order of the BLM,


----------



## wzxplr (Jun 8, 2018)

How is the smoke farther up the river in the Catamount to Pinball or State Bridge area? Seems like winds have shifted smoke SW...


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

Just found out today from the forest service that you cannot raft from Horse Creek or Cottonwood to Dotsero because of the fire activity happening. Not because of fires, but all the fire fighters working in that area and camping throughout that area.


----------

